# HOTV Bud's HO Cars Arrives at GreenRun Speedway



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi race fans James T. Jet here with an HOTV report on the arrival of Bud’s HO Cars from NY at GreenRun Speedway. Our track photographer Aurora Cannon caught the Bud’s HO Cars truck as it arrived. She was trying out her new camera. Take a look below.





 

Thanks James. Howdy TJET fans. I caught up with Bud’s driver Tomy Turbo and he gave me a scoop. Bud is holding a Slot Car Swap meet in the fall October 14, 2012. He has the Ramada Inn in Fishkill NY reserved. This should be one you shouldn’t miss. Bud is great sponsor and a friend of HO racers across the country. For more info check out his website http http://www.budshocars.com/
That’s all the news for now me and Tomy are headed out to the nearest watering hole.

Thanks Smokey stay out of trouble. Race fans that all the news for the broadcast good night and God Bless


----------

